# Rauch und Feuer



## tschimo (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo leute hab nun schon das Forum durchsucht usw. aber leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Ich suche ein tut wo mir erklärt wird wie ich Rauch erstellen kann, aber nicht so zigaretten rauch oder so sondern rauch wie bei einem brand also sehr dicht und schwarz usw

Zusätzlich suche ich ein Tut wo mir erklärt wird wie ich gutes Feuer erstellen kann, die tuts die ich bis jetzt gefunden haben sehen alle ziiiimlich unrealistisch aus.

Gruss und danke im voraus


----------



## StupidBoy (16. Juni 2006)

Einige brauchbare Tutorials soltest du hier finden:

http://www.good-tutorials.com/search/query/fire
http://www.good-tutorials.com/search/query/smoke

Ob da was brauchbares bei ist liegt aber auch daran, wie du dir das Ergebnis vorstellst, ein photorealistisches Bild zu kreieren dürfte aber schwierig werden.


----------

